# ADA: Creepy tourist who made flight attendant wipe his butt dies on vacation



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

An obese American tourist who made headlines when he forced an air hostess to wipe his butt as he moaned in pleasure midair has died in Thailand.

The unnamed pervert left several Taiwanese stewardesses traumatized when he demanded they help him in the lavatory by removing his pants and wiping his butt on an LA-to-Taipei EVA Air flight Jan. 19.

After repeated attempts to inform the man he was blacklisted from flying on the airline in the future, a lawyer this week informed Taiwan's EVA Air that he was dead.

According to Taiwan News, the lawyer said the creepy guy died sometime in March due to an unspecified illness while on a lengthy beach holiday on the Thai island of Koh Samui.

The perv had been booked on another EVA Air flight from Taipei to San Francisco, and the airline spent three months unsuccessfully trying to reach him to tell him it wouldn't be taking him.
At a press conference, a teary-eyed EVA Air flight attendant described how she was left mentally traumatized after the man - who claimed to have had recent surgery on his hand - asked them to pull down his pants so he could use the bathroom.

In an Instagram post after the disgusting episode, the flight attendant said she locked herself inside the bathroom, crying and vomiting, unable to wash away the stench of the man's crap.

The accused man - who was confined to a wheelchair and was estimated to weigh 440 pounds - reportedly threatened to relieve himself on the floor unless the all-female cabin crew helped him.

He slapped the hand of one woman who tried to cover his genitals with a blanket and asked them to leave the door open when he defecated.

The women managed to keep the door closed, but the man then refused to leave the bathroom unless they wiped his backside after he finished his business.
Things took a turn for the worse when the chief attendant donned three pairs of latex gloves and began wiping him.

"He said, 'Oh, mmm, deeper, deeper' and then accused my chief attendant of not properly cleaning his backside, requesting that she do it again," she told media.

The airline will reportedly refund the man's family for his unused airfare.

https://nypost.com/2019/04/19/creep...ght-attendant-wipe-his-butt-dies-on-vacation/


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Meanwhile, in near space:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Better Story.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Meanwhile, in near space:
> 
> View attachment 313383





FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 313369
> 
> 
> An obese American tourist who made headlines when he forced an air hostess to wipe his butt as he moaned in pleasure midair has died in Thailand.
> ...


Was THIS the woman wiping him before he DIED ???


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

The VX nerve agent would have been a good comeback for wipe my azz. Those Asian flight attendants are so nice and they try hard. (not so much the mainland Chinese carriers though)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks OP, now I’m traumatized reading this story.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

If there were any shred of truth to this story, the crew should have shut him in the lavatory and surveyed the passenger manifest for a professional welder.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Typical white trash.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

ADA? The obese man is a dentist?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Yea I seen this too on Apple News. Completely and utterly disgusting. People really just have no respect for self anymore.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Well he won’t be getting his butt wiped on an airplane again, now the maggots can clean his butts.


----------

